# CURITIBA | Projects & Construction



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Arbo Cabral
*Floors: *23
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *T/O
*Company: *MDGP


















































_*rafaelpvrBR*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Forma 196
*Floors:* 20
*Function: *residencial
*Status: *PRO
*Company:* Pacific


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Isn’t Curitiba also building a metro ?


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Dale said:


> Isn’t Curitiba also building a metro ?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Mirage Silva Jardim*
Swell
*














*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Pinah*
*Floors:* 10
*Status: *PRO
*Architecture: *Flavio Schiavon
*Developer:* Laguna


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

awsome!


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

wow great...


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ristretto | Bigorrilho























Giardino Sette | Cristo Rei









Vila Viçosa | Campina do Siqueira









One Ecoville | Mossunguê









Bloom Urban Habitat | Água Verde









Éden Garden Residence | Bacacheri


----------



## raul lopes (Aug 26, 2003)

I LOVE CURITIBA ... ONE OF THE BEST CITYS IN BRAZIL


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Greca Residence | Água Verde

*Floors: *23

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO

*Developer: *BOUW
Site

























--------------------------------​
Edifício Carmen | Água Verde

*Floors: *12

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *BOUW
Site

















_BOUW_

_--------------------------------_​
Soleil | Cristo Rei
Site


















--------------------------------​Azul | Ahú
Site









--------------------------------​Montemor | Seminário









--------------------------------​Residencial Lisboa
Site











--------------------------------
​Ibiza 67 | Mercês
Site


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

AVENTUS | Bigorrilho

Developer: Construtora Cima

Martim Afonso St.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Queen Victoria

Floors: 28

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Construtora San Remo

Architecture: Baggio Schiavon

Site










Updates:

























_source_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Bayma Corporate Building

Floors: 10

Use: office

Status: PRO

Emiliano Perneta st. 924 - Batel

_site_

The project also includes the restoration of an old fachwerk mansion from 1934.









Old design:









The house currently:








_Antigamente em Curitiba_


----------



## World Asunder (Dec 31, 2020)

A massive glass wall next to an old Tudor-style buidling


----------



## World Asunder (Dec 31, 2020)

...


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Arandá | Água Verde











--------------------------------
​Fifty | Cabral


















--------------------------------
​Terrasse Mouvement | Cabral

Web page
























​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

MUV Visconde | Centro
Web page

















--------------------------------​
A.I.R Cabral
Web page

























Updates:

























--------------------------------​Lyra | Araucária (metro area)
Web page
























​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mai Terraces

Floors: 2x26

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Laguna

Web page


































Updates:


http://imgur.com/wmX9gdM


















_Laguna_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Arbo Cabral

Floors: 23

Use: residencial

Status: recently completed

Developer: MDPG

Architecture: Smolka

Web
























































Poldl


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Maison Legend

Height: 127m (416ft)

Floors: 38

Use: residencial

Status: recently completed

Developer: A. Yoshii

Web





















































A. Yoshii


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Air Cabral | Cabral

Web



































Updates:








_construtora JN_

_--------------------------------_​
Weiss de Castilho | Juvevê

Web

















Updates:








_Search_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Link Urban Habitat | Boa Vista

Web


















Updates:















_Poldl_

--------------------------------​Arte Palladium

Web


















--------------------------------​
Andáz | Cabral


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Bioos





























--------------------------------​
Solenne | Hugo Lange

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mai Terraces

Floors: 2x26

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Laguna

Dariva Luisa st. 99

Web


































Updates:















_Construtora Laguna_
_







_
_Bruno França_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Árten | Hugo Lange

Web
























--------------------------------​
Almaá Cabral | Cabral

Web

































Updates:








_Laguna_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Terrasse Hemisphere | Batel

Web

















Updates:








_Terrasse_

--------------------------------​
Alamo | Bigorrilho


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Queen Victoria

Floors: 28

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: San Remo

Architecture: Baggio Schiavon

Web

























Updates:









__
http://instagr.am/p/CRHD76hHkHD/
_Bruno França_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

La Serena | Batel

_Web_

























_Portal_ _Reinaldo_ _Bessa_








_A. Yoshii_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Bioos 

Floors: 2 x 21fl

Use: mixed (office/residencial)

Status: PRO

Conclusion: 2025

Architecture: Ricardo Amaral

Developer: Laguna

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mai Terraces

Floors: 2x26

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Laguna

Dariva Luisa st. 99

Web


































Updates:
July









_Laguna_

August

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTPZZyHtGWS/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mora Jardim | Jardim Social
Web























--------------------------------​
Keep Urban Habitat | Água Verde

Web
















--------------------------------​Alba | Mercês

Web








Updates:














_Teich Construtora_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Serra Juveve

Floors: 23

Use: mixed (office/residencial)

Status: U/C

Developer: Teich

Nicolau Maeder st, 783 Juvevê

Web


























Updates:
















_Search_


__
http://instagr.am/p/reel%2FCS9WulwC0sO/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Almaá Cabral | Cabral

Web


































Updates:
























_Poldl_

--------------------------------​Air Cabral | Juvevê

Web

























Updates:

















_Poldl_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Athos | Água Verde

Web


















--------------------------------​Wide | Batel

Web


























--------------------------------​
Montemor | Santa Quitéria

Web

















Updates:








_Costaguerra_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Gorski 155 | Mossungê

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Queen Victoria

Floors: 28

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: San Remo

Architecture: Baggio Schiavon

Pedro Viriato Parigot de Souza St., 2.795 – Ecoville

Web

























Updates:






























_San Remo_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Casa Batel | Batel




























--------------------------------​
Atman Cabral | Cabral

Web


































Updates:








_MDGP_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

JUV | Juvevê

Web

























--------------------------------​Life Hub | Guaíra
Web









Updates:









--------------------------------​Plus | Portão
Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Aman | Batel


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

AGE 360

Height: 124m

Floors: 36

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: AG7, Teich Construtora

Architecture: Triptyque

Web



























































Update:






















_Carlos Makohin_
_








Teich Construtora_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Epic

Floors: 27

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: A. Yoshii


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Bauhaus Concept | Batel
Use: residencial
Status: U/C






















Riskalla


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Reserva Barigui










Masterplan:
In purple and orange: residential buildings.
In Green: office buildings


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Gutemberg 301 | Batel 
Use: residencial
Status: U/C








B4


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Almáa Cabral

Floors: 3x7

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Laguna

Architecture: Baggio Schiavon

Web






























Updates:
















_Laguna_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Denmark Hygge | Cabral

Web























Updates:
















_JFlesses_

_----------------------------------------_​Atman | Cabral

Web






























Updates:






































_MDGP_


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Ahh,lovely, a Brazillian mid-rise called "hygge" - or "cozy" in English - (I must have call that out that some time ago,but not the first part of the "new" name ,though.That's more of a direct label of the building this time to clearly know what's the name have been inspired of) and it even stays "Denmark" within the name at the same time.

And,it's not even an consulate or embassy to be called that.Not something you see every day in this world,I can tell you that much.
So,what a lovely indirect gift to the Danish people no matter the design or facade look of it(which it's lovely and slightly more than decent,overall,too),I think.

So,yeah thanks Brazil,how kind of you.They must be good allies to call a building that directly and precisely,I suppose ..lol..😅😌👍🤘


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Easy Life Campos Sales | Ahú

Web









Updates:
















_JFlesses_

_----------------------------------------_​
Temple Batel | Batel










----------------------------------------​Casa Mia | São Francisco

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Diamond Tower | Água Verde


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Trebbiano Residencial | Ecoville

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Pinah

Floors: 10

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Laguna

Web






































Update:








_Laguna_


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Forma 196 I Juvevê 












__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=990060361890522


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Klee Urban Habitat l Ecoville 
_Recently completed. Photo x Render comparison.


http://instagr.am/p/CZ154WUFSKJ/
 _


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Your l Hugo Lange 
















fonte


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Jardim | Ahú







_








Located near the Oscar Niemeyer Museum_
fonte​


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Fly Urban Habitat | Cabral 















Fonta


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

More renders from:
Andaz Cabral l Cabral

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cask5qlvlPn/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ed. NoAr | Cabral


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Land Urban Habitat | Boa Vista 








Rise Urban Habitat | Água Verde








Fonte


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Bayma Corporate

Floors: 10

Use: office

Status: PREP

Developer: Invescon









March:








_Invescon_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Palm 235 | Alto da Glória

Web


















------------------------​Ed. Stenzo

Web


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Curitiba is an internationally respected city. Your basic projects do not need to be shown here. We have to show only the best.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Buildings in São José dos Pinhais, metropolitan region of Curitiba.

Lummi

Floors: 13

Use: residencial

Status: PRO
































--------------------------​San Gimignano

Recently Completed
















_Marco Imóveis_


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Wendel 26 said:


> Curitiba é uma cidade respeitada internacionalmente. Cuidado para não a fazerem passar vergonhas mostrando blocões e bloquinhos insignificantes nesta parte do SSC que é de altíssimo nível! Por favor gente e me desculpem se ofendi alguém.


If you’re referring to Stenzo building, it’s designed for the middle class and it is near the BRT. It’s not a “world class” project but it is important for the livability of the city, specially in a country with a high shortage of homes such as Brazil.
Also this part of SSC it’s English only


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mai Terraces

Floors: 2x26

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Laguna

Web
































Updates:
March








February








_Laguna_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

AGE 360

Height: 124m

Floors: 36

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: AG7, Teich Construtora

Architecture: Triptyque

Web




























































Updates:






























_Teich Construtora_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Serra Juvevê

Floors: 23

Use: mixed (offices/residencial)

Status: T/O

Developer: Teich









Update:








_Teich Construtora_


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Reserva Barigui
> 
> View attachment 2495897
> 
> ...


More renders from:


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

One Batel l Batel
















_Pedrozo_
MAI Terraces l Barigui
















_JFlesses_
Singular Champagnat l Champagnat 
















_JFlesses_
Aventus Residences l Bigorrilho


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

edit


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Moriá House l Champagnat 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CciUaAVrayo/


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Two future launches of the AG7-TM3 partnership in the ecoville.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

*Curitiba will have a 50-story residential building a few meters from Barigui Park*









_(The building will be built on Rua Jerônimo Durski, on the corner of Rua Padre Anchieta (Photo: Portal Reinaldo Bessa)_​

The tallest building in Curitiba, the 43-story, 152-meter-tall Universe Life Square, is under threat. Developer GT Building announced that it will build a residential building with 50 floors and 179 meters in height. The building, with 68 apartments, will overlook Barigui Park and will be launched in mid-June.

The OAS (derived from the word oasis) will be built on Rua Jerônimo Durski on the corner with Rua Padre Anchieta, close to the Campina do Siqueira terminal. The land, where there is a dog park, is already being prepared for earthworks.








Curitiba terá edifício residencial de 50 andares próximo ao Parque Barigui


Curitiba terá edifício residencial de 50 andares a poucos metros do Parque Barigui.




reinaldobessa.com.br





//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////​

It is the second skyscraper announced for Curitiba within a few days.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Jardim | Ahú

Web




































Updates:
















_IDEE INCORPORADORA_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Casa Milano

Height: +150m

Floors: 38

Use: residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: GT Bulding

Web





































Updates:







_Casa Milano_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Bioos

Floors: 21 | 20

Use: office/residencial

Status: PREP

Developer: Laguna

Web













































Update:








_JFlesses_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Easy Life Campos Sales | Alto da Glória

















Updates:
























_JFlesses_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Vaz Batel | Batel

Web






























Update:








_Laguna_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Eco Medical Center | Água Verde

20.000m² of built area








_Reinaldo Bessa_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Pinah

Floors: 10

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Laguna

Web























Update:








_Laguna_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Artsy

Height: 97,16m

Floors: 27

Use: residencial

Status: Completed

Developer: A. Yoshii

Web






























_Reinaldo Bessa_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Endeavour Prime Offices

Floors: 21

Use: office

Status: PRO

Developer: A. Yoshii


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

AGE 360

Height: 124m

Floors: 36

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: AG7, Teich Construtora

Architecture: Triptyque

Web












































Update:



















































_Marcelo Araújo_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Almáa Cabral

Floors: 3x7

Use: residencial

Status: Completed

Developer: Laguna

Web






































_Laguna_


----------



## Imassgn (May 21, 2021)

Falls | Hugo Lange


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Aman Batel | Batel

Web





































Update:















_Haus Drone_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Experience

Floors: 25

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Plaenge

Web
























Update:








_Haus Drone_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Ampio | Bigorrilho

Web





































Update:















_Laguna_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Oás

Height: 179m

Floors: 50

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

Developer: GT Building

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Chateau Latour | Vila Izabel

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Átman Cabral | Cabral

Web






























Update:
June:








May:









_MDGP_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Lunetto | Água Verde

Web
























----------------------------------------​La Defense | Ecoville

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Forma 196

Floors: 19

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Pacific Incorporadora

Architecture: BST Arquitetura

Web






























Update:















_Pacific Inc._


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Muda WF | Água Verde

Web

















Update:








_JBA Imóveis_

_----------------------------------------_​Vaz | Batel

Web






























Update:








_Laguna_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Two future launches of the AG7-TM3 partnership in the ecoville.


The second one already has a name, "Floresta".


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Trebbiano | Ecoville

Web






































Update:








Construtora Equilíbrio on Instagram: "Sextou aqui na Equilíbrio, com as imagens das obras do Trebbiano em julho. Passo a passo, o melhor compacto alto padrão do Ecoville vai virando realidade. Quer conferir tudo de perto? Vem fazer uma visita ao apartamento decorado neste fim de semana! 41 9 9800.0444 Central de Decorados | Ecoville Segunda a sábado, das 10 às 18h Aos domingos, das 10 às 16h Rua Pedro Viriato Parigot de Souza, 2850 #ConstrutoraEquilíbrio #Trebbiano #Ecoville #ImoveisEmCuritiba #CompactoDeLuxo #ApartamentoNovo"


Construtora Equilíbrio shared a post on Instagram: "Sextou aqui na Equilíbrio, com as imagens das obras do Trebbiano em julho. Passo a passo, o melhor compacto alto padrão do Ecoville vai virando realidade. Quer conferir tudo de perto? Vem fazer uma visita ao apartamento decorado neste fim de...




www.instagram.com





----------------------------​
Linked Paiol II | Rebouças










Update:








_Ari Stechman Neto_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Uno Solare | Portão

Web


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Serra Juvevê

Floors: 23

Use: mixed (office/residencial)

Status: T/O

Developer: Teich

Web































Update: 























_Teich Construtora_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Landhaus | Ecoville

Web


----------

